# Wanted - R35 MAF delete - Blanking



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone got a set or know where I can get in the UK ?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I Would try litchfields I’ve seen other deletes down there before.


----------

